# hi there



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

hi all i just arived this morning i,m not even 1 day old im will have 3 other siblings 1 should be lutino as granpa on dads side is lutino as for the others i hear every other clutch mom and dad had were all pieds my dad is split to pied to lutino and mom is pearl and her parents are both pearls yes moms dad is a visible pearl who is like almost 4 years old


----------



## Lovin_the_tiels (Jun 10, 2009)

New Babies,,oh my!!!!!Congrats!!The wait is just starting,cant wait to see them all feather out!!!!


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

congrats 

but the eye sockets are dark a lutino would be "see though" pink 

this isn't my pic its from the net - an add on hoobly (that was deleted)But as you can see the eye sockets are very light pink almost see through


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

yes i no out of this clutch there should be a lutino as dad is split to lutino to pied


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

Eye and down colors...


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

the parents of this clutch have always produced the folowing 4 eggs 1 lotino 3 pieds 5 eggs 1 lutino 4 pieds from these the 2nd chick has always been lutino so we will see tomorow what the 2nd chick is


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

ok the 2nd chick arived tonight about 30 minutes ago and right on schedule like every other clutch it is lutino


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

YAY congrats on the second chick. :thumbu:


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

oops i forgot to post the pic of the third chick and the 4th is due tonight


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

and we have a 100% hatch rate 4th one has hatched


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

Congratulations Allen!! Look how perfect the shell is from the last chick, with the top still atatched.


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

with every clutch the first third fourth have always been pieds second has always been lutino so we shall see what happens here


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

and here is an update on the chicks only 2 survived but they are doing great and i do believe i will have 1 pied as the first one has a yellow crown but time will tell


----------



## Tieltale (Jun 28, 2009)

Ohhhh.. they are too gorgeous.. I cant wait to see more photos in the coming weeks.


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)




----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

ok i no it has been a while but here are the 2 tiels i was going to keep the pied but a friend lost both her budgies in a house fire so i told them they can have the pied for free
the lutino is still up for sale


----------



## littlebird (Aug 26, 2009)

I'm sorry to hear that.  It's very kind of you to give them one of your babies. They're adorable!


----------

